# KY, PIKEVILLE: SOS!! SHELTER HIT BY MUD SLIDE!!



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

crossposted.

KY, PIKEVILLE: SOS!! SHELTER HIT BY MUD SLIDE!! -WE NEED HELP !!!!!!

> From: Going To The Dogs
> <[email protected]>
> To: "[email protected]"
> <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, May 9, 2009 6:45:57 PM
> Subject: On Going To The Dogs: KY, PIKEVILLE: SOS!! SHELTER
> HIT BY MUD SLIDE!! -WE NEED HELP !!!!!!
>
> A message to all members of Going To The Dogs
>
> Please crosspost or help if you are in the area.
> Thanks,
> Jerilyn
>
> ===========
>
> SOS!! - SHELTER HIT BY MUD SLIDE IN PIKEVILLE KY!! -WE NEED
> HELP !!!!!!
>
>
> Late last night the Pikeville KY. shelter flooded, and this
> morning they were hit by a mud slide, they are desperately
> trying to move the animals to safety. They need HELP !!!!!
>
> One building has been destroyed, holding all the dog food
> and supplies, the isolation building is getting ready to go
> any minute. It's full of mom's and babies. IF any
> one can come and help rescue the animals PLEASE do so. They
> have puppies, kittens, dogs and cats all in danger.
>
> Below are the cell phone numbers of the Shelter director
> and the President of the Pike County humane society, both
> are on site trying to move the animals to safety.
>
> PLEASE CALL if you can offer any assistants in rescuing or
> fostering any of the animals.
>
> All I ask is that you hurry if you can help.
>
>
> Rose Deskings cell # 606-794-4472
>
>
> Donna Strattons cell # 606-794-4951
>
>
> PLEASE CROSS POST !!!!!!!!!
>
>
> Lisa Scalf
>
>
> East Kentucky Rescue Inc.
> Collie & Sheltie
> http://www.found.petfinder .org
> A 501 (c) 3 Non Profit Kentucky Corporation


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I posted this on another board hoping to elicit some help from those in the area.

Any news on the situation?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

they still need help. i just got this:

From: "Toni Klemko" <[email protected]>
Date: Sun, 10 May 2009 12:13:10 -0400
Subject: PIKEVILLE FLOODED PARTIAL LIST OF DOGS NEEDING HELP 
Rescues, 

Pikeville, KY flooded. They lost everything. I am standing ready to coordinate volunteer transport to you..Please tag these dogs quickly..They have no place to go.. 
CONTACT JANE SIKES AT [email protected] OR CALL 606 794 3353


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have family gown there,and heard it is REALLY BAD.
bUMP!!!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

oops meant down ,lol


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Pictures here:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY294.html

They still need help.

Email plea:
"This shelter in Pikesville Kentucky collapsed and there are animals in standing water. A volunteer from Harrisburg area has agreed to transport emergency supplies. A mine behind the shelter filled with water and collapsed, inundating all the shelter buildings. I spoke to Jane, the rescue coordinator, this a.m. and she needs:

1. Crates
2. Collars
3. Leashes
4. Dog and cat shampoo
5. Flea treatment
6. Towels
7. Cleaning supplies
8. Animal food of all kinds
9. Veterinary supplies
And so on... Everything is gone. 

The shelter is probably being condemned today and animals where scooped up by people in the town who are now finding that they can no longer keep the pets for some reason or another.There is nowhere to put them, other than the one shed with standing water. Jane is trying to get PetSmart to donate crates because she has nowhere to put the returning animals.

If anyone can foster one of these animals, the volunteer will bring it back, but they need to be flexible in that we will not know what is in need till we get there. So, a general description - such as cat, kittens, small dog, medium dog, large dog is all we can accept as far as being specific about an animal. The volunteer will try to assess temperment and make sure they are able to be housed in a regular home. 

Thanks for your assistance and hopefully these animals can be helped!

Jane - 606-432-3352 and cell: 606-794-3353


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoping they get some help.Any news?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Got this email this evening. 



> Quote:To Whom it may Concern:
> 
> The Pike County Humane Society and the Pike County Animal Shelter would like to thank everyone for helping us in our time of need. Right now the County is working very hard to clean the mud slide up. Let's keep our fingers crossed that the isolation building has no damage. All the animals have been fostered or are going to rescue. We want to thank everyone for helping us, and those who offered help.
> 
> ...


----------

